# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پرينت net ssend هاي يك سيستم

## bani_hashemi

چه جور ميشه ليست و متن net send هاي ارسالي و يا دريافتي يك كامپيوتر را ديد و يا مشاهده كرد كجا تو چه فايلي ذخيره ميشه تو سرور server هم ذخيره ميشه؟
 ذخيره ميشه :متفکر:  :کف کرده!:

----------

